# Executing a file



## andy8 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

I  have  a  question. I  need  to  execute  'go.sh'  on  FreeBSD.
What  is  the  command  I  need  to  use  to  execute  the  file ?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 16, 2011)

cd to the directory where go.sh is located. If the script is not executable run
`% chmod +x go.sh`
Then run the script
`% ./go.sh`


----------



## andy8 (Apr 16, 2011)

That was super helpful.
It's working now.

Many thanks Beastie.


----------

